# Melbourne Cube Days 2015



## Dene (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

As promised at ausnats, we can now announce Melbourne Cube Days 2015!

Date: 7-8 November
Times: Saturday 9am-6pm; Sunday 9am-4pm
Location: Templestowe College
Events: 2-7, OH, and 3BLD guaranteed. FMC, 4/5BLD, and multibld are possible events.

We have a limit of 100 competitors. Please as usual, only register if you are sure you are coming so no one misses out. Thanks to you guys following this rule no one missed out on ausnats 2015, so let's do the same thing here.

See you all there.


----------



## RhysC (Oct 7, 2015)

Ohhowhowyeah redemption time


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 7, 2015)

Another one on the eastern states... Why you no come to Perth ?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 8, 2015)

Fmc mean plzzzzz

I'll be there though


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2015)

Won't get out of work Saturday this time, so assuming most events will have round 1 on Saturday, gonna miss this one.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 8, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Another one on the eastern states... Why you no come to Perth ?



If you can find and organise a nice venue, I'm sure they'll be more than happy to come.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 8, 2015)

a chance to redeem my 3x3 skills lolz


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 8, 2015)

You're torturing me Dene with all this bld and 2 days !!! Right in the middle of exams, defs can't come.


----------



## Dene (Oct 8, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Fmc mean plzzzzz
> 
> I'll be there though



Lol you're dreaming.



Tim Major said:


> Won't get out of work Saturday this time, so assuming most events will have round 1 on Saturday, gonna miss this one.



 



MoyuFTW said:


> Another one on the eastern states... Why you no come to Perth ?



It may have something to do with the fact that we live here. I could be wrong though.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 8, 2015)

We will manage a waiting list when 100 register.

Please *only register if you're sure that you will come* so that 15 competitors don't miss out 

Happy cubing,
Tim.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 8, 2015)

Dene said:


> It may have something to do with the fact that we live here. I could be wrong though.



Hmm... Sounds right. Come live here in Perth


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 8, 2015)

cubecraze1 said:


> If you can find and organise a nice venue, I'm sure they'll be more than happy to come.



If you need a venue, that should be easy. We have a Rubik's cube club starting this term and I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to convince one of the teachers to use the lecture hall at school on one Saturday


----------



## ghammy (Oct 9, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> If you need a venue, that should be easy. We have a Rubik's cube club starting this term and I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to convince one of the teachers to use the lecture hall at school on one Saturday



I have Pm'd you .

There will be more Perth comps do not worry about that! If everything goes to plan and interest persists we will hopefully have 2 comps a year but time will tell.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 9, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> If you need a venue, that should be easy. We have a Rubik's cube club starting this term and I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to convince one of the teachers to use the lecture hall at school on one Saturday



It'd be awesome if the venue is free and similar to UWA's (costs about $500 I think...) 

Tim.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 9, 2015)

I'll ask when I get back to school. Anyway, the only pictures I could find are these https://www.facebook.com/mikenahan/posts/971783139546620

Huh, as I compare it to the Alexander Lecture Theatre now, it is quite a bit less wide though...


----------



## Dene (Oct 10, 2015)

Seeing as this thread has already been derailed...



MoyuFTW said:


> I'll ask when I get back to school. Anyway, the only pictures I could find are these https://www.facebook.com/mikenahan/posts/971783139546620
> 
> Huh, as I compare it to the Alexander Lecture Theatre now, it is quite a bit less wide though...



It might be usable, but only if you were expecting 20 or less competitors. Otherwise it would be too small IMO.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah... I thought it was bigger than that. It should be able to fit a class so maybe 30+ if you sit next to each other closely, but not the best then


----------



## peterkip (Oct 10, 2015)

Is it definite that there will be no skewb event?


----------



## Dene (Oct 10, 2015)

peterkip said:


> Is it definite that there will be no skewb event?



No skewb. The idea of Melbourne Cube Day(s) is to only have the cubic puzzle events, so no skewb, pyra, etc.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2015)

Dene said:


> No skewb. The idea of Melbourne Cube Day(s) is to only have the cubic puzzle events, so no skewb, pyra, etc.



A better answer would be "there will be no Skewb because there'll be 100 competitors, a limited time in scheduling, and the most recent competition had 2 rounds of Skewb so we're trying to give other events priority". Skewb _is_​ a "cubic puzzle event"


----------



## Dene (Oct 11, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> A better answer would be "there will be no Skewb because there'll be 100 competitors, a limited time in scheduling, and the most recent competition had 2 rounds of Skewb so we're trying to give other events priority". Skewb _is_​ a "cubic puzzle event"



Na, my answer was accurate, even if my terminology wasn't. MCD is for nxnxn puzzles only (is that better, or are there still gaps in the terminology?)


----------



## NickE (Oct 14, 2015)

There's 3 Ben Davorens [emoji23]


----------



## RhysC (Oct 14, 2015)

NickE said:


> There's 3 Ben Davorens [emoji23]


Yeah, you should probably fix that Dene :/ we don't want to get confused with scorecards!


----------



## Dene (Oct 14, 2015)

RhysC said:


> Yeah, you should probably fix that Dene :/ we don't want to get confused with scorecards!



Don't look at me, it's Tim's website


----------



## peterkip (Oct 17, 2015)

Dene said:


> No skewb. The idea of Melbourne Cube Day(s) is to only have the cubic puzzle events, so no skewb, pyra, etc.



Thanks Dene


----------



## Dene (Oct 17, 2015)

peterkip said:


> Thanks Dene



Yea sorry. But to be fair, we'll pretty much have skewb at most other comps from now on (as much as I hate it :/ ).


----------



## NickE (Oct 17, 2015)

Do you have any idea when 3x3 will be on? (have basketball in afternoon)


----------



## Torbaz (Oct 19, 2015)

Dene I would like to do Fewest Moves but I forgot to add it. Could you please add it to me.
Thank Eamon

WCA ID: 2105HEFF02


----------



## RhysC (Oct 19, 2015)

Torbaz said:


> Dene I would like to do Fewest Moves but I forgot to add it. Could you please add it to me.
> Thank Eamon
> 
> WCA ID: 2105HEFF02



Do you reckon you can make the cutoff of 80 moves? If not, it's kind of a waste printing extra stuff.


----------



## Dene (Oct 19, 2015)

Torbaz said:


> Dene I would like to do Fewest Moves but I forgot to add it. Could you please add it to me.
> Thank Eamon
> 
> WCA ID: 2105HEFF02



Please contact Tim through speedcubing.com.au to make changes ^_^


----------



## Dene (Oct 21, 2015)

For those that are interested, the schedule is up.


----------



## RhysC (Oct 21, 2015)

5 MIN TOTAL FOR BLD ARE YOU CRAZY DENE

sigh I better start practicing


----------



## Dene (Oct 21, 2015)

RhysC said:


> sigh I better start practicing



Ya thanks for explaining exactly why I dropped it to 5 min :tu


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a train station near the venue? thanks


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 6, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Does anyone know if there is a train station near the venue? thanks


I'm afraid it's in that area of melbourne where trains don't go. The only way there would be car or bus.


----------



## OLLiver (Nov 6, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> I'm afraid it's in that area of melbourne where trains don't go. The only way there would be car or bus.



Ah well. Thanks anyway


----------



## Dene (Nov 6, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> Does anyone know if there is a train station near the venue? thanks



Google maps is good for this sort of thing.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 7, 2015)

faz 2:30.14 7X7 wr mean


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 7, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> faz 2:30.14 7X7 wr mean



Sub-#2 single I cannot even


----------



## Iggy (Nov 7, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Sub-#2 single I cannot even



Omg yeah wow

gj Feliks :tu


----------



## Isaac Lai (Nov 7, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> faz 2:30.14 7X7 wr mean



Wow... but given his recent unofficial 7x7 results, that was kind of expected.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 7, 2015)

2011 days
me: ur not filming feliks?
fazdad: nah it's just 7x7


----------



## Aaron Lau (Nov 7, 2015)

and he has another sub 6....


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 7, 2015)

kirtpro said:


> 2011 days
> me: ur not filming feliks?
> fazdad: nah it's just 7x7


I filmed it this time.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 7, 2015)

David Zemdegs said:


> I filmed it this time.



Yea I know you would 
Just mentioning how things have changed haha.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 8, 2015)

faz 1:43.83 6x6 mean wr


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 8, 2015)

faz 50.15 5x5 avg wr 46.97 single


----------



## biscuit (Nov 8, 2015)

What?! This is getting ridiculous... In a good way. 

Has 3x3 happened yet?


----------



## Bindedsa (Nov 8, 2015)

biscuit said:


> What?! This is getting ridiculous... In a good way.
> 
> Has 3x3 happened yet?



Yes, Faz got a 6.57 average .03 from WR.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 8, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Yes, Faz got a 6.57 average .03 from WR.



Noo.... Well that's fine. Feliks broke 777, then 666, then 555, now he has to break 444 then 333 and etc


----------

